# DUAL GEAR Project - By RaF-MODS



## RAF-MODS (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello !

As a big fan of mechs and similar robots of this type - I decided to design something "new". As I was small on the memory card, I had a "record" of the game front mission 3 for over 250 hours, and the game itself went over 14 times. This is one of the better games on PSX, due to the fact that something like "DUAL GEAR" will soon come out on the PC. I decided to make / design a robot. It will come out extremely large, both legs and hands will be movable (bolted) and the same the robot will hold some weapons ... In its guts I put the ITX board, along with the card. Under this in the lower part, there will be no problem with water cooling with not too much cooler - a lot of space will still be on the back. The robots themselves have large weapons, they not only hold them in their hands but also on the shoulders, which gives the field to locate some smaller coolers on these elements - after all the world is dead only 240/360 there are also smaller coolers (80, 2 x 60, 3 x 60 etc.)























1: 1 scale model from paper: D

This will facilitate and accelerate the cutting of elements from MDF.
















The whole is over 1 m high with legs bent in the knees.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Feb 3, 2018)

A big thank you to the Plextor brand for trusting and joining the project with their SSDs under the PCI-E connector


----------



## RAF-MODS (Feb 6, 2018)

Today, MDF sheets - 18mm and 6mm arrived. First, I took this thicker one - the first 2 hours of work behind me (not counting the project and cutting / drawing templates that went from 12 hours)






Initial cutting ...
















Next on individual elements with excess.











Cutting on a tape with 1mm excess after drawing from cardboard templates.






Grinding on the "wheel"

And this is how it looks at this moment


























The main elements are made - the next stage is the assembly of the torso and thickening of the legs / hands.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Feb 7, 2018)

At the beginning, I would like to thank Crucial for your support in the project.






From Crucial I will receive White RAM for project (4 memory frame module at 4GB 2666MHz DDR4).






There is nothing like choosing a SLR with a charged one, but without a memory card; / that's why today I'm terribly disappointed with the quality of the photos from the P10 Lite ... I thought that the new telephoto photos would be at least bearable. Ok, but let's change the subject some photos from the works:




































Element made of 14mm plywood - I hope to withstand it.































We managed to make systems of "hinges" for both legs. The only thing that will change is the replacement of screws 12 / 14mm with washers on which I left clearance.

































The whole is even stable. An element with tracks (at the back) will be added to the feet on which the robot will resist.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Feb 8, 2018)

Hand and machine pistol.











In the other hand, maybe there will be a sword? or something else I do not know ...


----------



## RAF-MODS (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello !





















The torso of the robot has been partially completed

this is how it looks:


























later I decided to cut out the elements for my hands - I will make them at home so that I do not stay in the company today.






and at the end of the selfie with the robot


----------



## RAF-MODS (Feb 10, 2018)

Boring Saturday in front of me 

so I do the robot's fingers - it's a pity that I ended up with M3 x 10 screws. I have to go to the casto for spare

Pictures show one of 10 fingers ready - so your fingers will move.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Feb 11, 2018)

Today I worked a bit on my fingers - thanks to which my hands are almost finished.

this is how it looks:































every finger is bent regardless of which I am very proud because the whole was made by hand without laser / cnc. These are small elements but we managed to do them accurately enough with the error on the length of the fingers is +/- 1 mm. Of course, I thought at first to cut these elements with a laser in plywood - but I managed to do it with MDF 6mm so it will be easier to paint.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Feb 12, 2018)

Today I thought - to add a shield on the left hand, on which you can place a mouse and mouse pad. On the other hand - on the department layout, make a place to hide the keyboard, and the headphones would just be put up. What do you think about it?


----------



## RAF-MODS (Feb 15, 2018)

Today, I have dismantled the whole - I prepared the elements for joining with screws.










































additionally I worked on the shoulders and hands - I made and drilled elements in which there will be screws connecting these elements.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Feb 16, 2018)

photos from today's works:












































































It was possible to connect all the elements with screws. The whole thing is on its own!  I'm positive, of course, the whole thing will be even heavier. But I have already secured my knees from bending - I suspect that this element is the most heavily loaded. Now you have to think about the details  I also mounted my hands - I think that the whole already looks extra. Now I have to think about his "head" as well.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Feb 18, 2018)

head designed in 3D from paper - tomorrow should be done


----------



## RAF-MODS (Feb 19, 2018)

"this time my creator made me a head that I did not have before, did I look better?"









































There was a bit of work, but the head is almost ready. A few details are missing - but everything in its time.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Mar 3, 2018)

UP! 03/03/2018

Time for some details - so I took care of the "white" armor pads that have the robot on the main elements. I made 3 sets, two on the torso, and one on the element holding my legs together

A few photos from the works:







































































The elements I cut out a little bigger because the 100% matching is not possible, I tried to use a milling cutter that has a bearing and copies the element - so it turned out to be great 

Now it would be good to take care of these thin hands and bring them out a bit - it will be made in the same way as already created elements - MDM 6MM and fibreboard 4 mm for smaller details


----------



## RAF-MODS (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for ModMyMods!






For support in the project in the form of water cooling, cabling, as well as devices and tools for its implementation!






Nice words continued - thanks to the Polish branch of the WD company, which himself donated WD Black 6TB to my projects! - revelation !

As the parcels will surely come with great content, a nice touch is especially support from ModMyMods because the company is from the USA, and the cost of sending the parts is expensive. Some may have noticed that the WD company supported me in the first project, I praised them for pictures of projects I made and those that are under construction and please ... very nice gesture  - I will mention here that I will visit one of the fairs in Poland so the work You will be able to see it live!


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 4, 2018)

That's really cool, subed


----------



## RAF-MODS (Mar 4, 2018)

thank you very much ! - the project is great and heavy to implement. But I hope I can do it - it motivates me to act , I realize that my English is weak but if you have any questions, write to me


----------



## RAF-MODS (Mar 6, 2018)

Up ! 6.03.2018


Up! 06/03/2018

Another 4 hours of work behind me

Today I worked on the next elements of the armor, which are on my legs and hands.

































































There are still thick hands to make, add the upper element on the shoulders and work at the feet (+ make caterpillars on which the robot in the game moves - of course, they will not be movable, but they will look good)


----------



## RAF-MODS (Mar 9, 2018)

Today came a drive from WD 6TB - a lot of space for cool things 






SSD from Plextor - 512GB 






RAM Memory for Crucial 4 dice 4GB 2666MHz DDR4. 
















I also did a little bit on the project - the inquisitive behind the photo will notice caterpillars only that in parts. The whole must be glued and prepared for assembly with the help of m3 screws.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Mar 11, 2018)

Next he deals with the foot:
















One caterpillar glued together, you have to do the other - and then assemble them with the M3 screws.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2018)

This thread deserves so much more love


----------



## RAF-MODS (Mar 15, 2018)

Slowly forward 

the piece is already folded and works! just 4 times as much xd


----------



## Jetster (Mar 15, 2018)

This is awesome


----------



## RAF-MODS (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello all !
Today is Saturday - but I could not let it go to do some work on the project.
So, the hands have been made a bit thicker - the same barges.
There I have 7cm places for coolers with an LED fan. 

Photos from the works: 





















































Now you have to finish your feet - I already have some elements, but the tracks will still take some time.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Mar 18, 2018)

track done - now you have to make the drive wheels and something that will stretch the whole tracks.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Mar 20, 2018)

another 3 hours of work and the robot has almost finished feet. You have to make a system that will stretch the tracks - surprisingly, the element even works (I was more interested in doing so for the visual element "detail"


----------



## RAF-MODS (Mar 22, 2018)

this is how it looks in the game: 











And in the project: 
































Of course, it is not 100% identical but very similar - most parts of the robot will receive such details.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Mar 27, 2018)

Details, details, details 






I still have a lot of things in front of me - what I can do at home, I do at home to not sit in the company


----------



## RAF-MODS (Mar 30, 2018)

This is how it looks now:
































































































When it comes to details, it's not all - there will be imitations of actuators, braided wires and others


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 6, 2018)

Imitation actuators I did yesterday, but I did not want to add two photos because I knew that after working it will mount them 












Some things needed for assembly 






















The final effect: 










































Two more (on the foot) have been installed. The whole thing came out great, now it's enough to make the actuators be able to "twist" so that they hold the limbs in the chosen position

Do you like it?


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 10, 2018)

The last actuator added on the feet, I was able to finish the robot's shoulders.
Photos from the works:


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello !

Today I managed to work on the details of the legs and torso, the whole thing looks great - I even got the praise from the manager ;P


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi ! along with the project I participate in CASE MOD WORLD SERIES 2018 https://www.cmws.global/;)


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 20, 2018)

place for the motherboard is already 

photos from the works:




































Regards


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 21, 2018)

And so discs will be mounted in the Dual Gear project.

The Plextor drive will be mounted on the side of the torso, because it must be mounted on the PCI-E extension, which must reach the lowest PCI-E slot in the motherboard. The sides of the torso will be trimmed so that on the side it will release acrylic connections between the CPU, GPU and pumps.

HDD discs will be mounted on their feet, and their wiring will get ridges and will be carefully arranged.

Photos:








































































Regards.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi !
Today, I managed to finish 4 of 8 actuators. The nuts were pasted, I made a small attempt and I'm happy with the results. The hands can already be locked in the selected position, so that they can hold the pistols: D
Photos from the works:











































Well, I made the decision that the robot will hold two guns - I have to finish them yet.
All the time I am waiting for information about the record and the project card. Because the record I had to receive was: D.
Now to be done - the details of the guns, making a rocket launcher on the shoulder. Making track tension, and cutting out the windows in the side parts of the torso.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi!
Today, we have managed to make holes in the trunk, thanks to which the mounted equipment will be visible in the body of the robot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














In the meantime, of course, by accident - and really a little out of carelessness and willingness to speed up the work, I cut one finger (on an electric saw xD) na, fortunately only gently Will walk around without sewing - and even fingernails grazed. Remember to hurry on when you do on the machines is not indicated






I also made space for the power supply






I've changed the leg elements - because it looks different in the game.






This is how the whole looks:


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 2, 2018)

Hi ! I managed to finish the leg cylinders - thanks to which the whole after the sprain is extremely stable which I am very happy because soon the robot's weight will increase by the equipment installed in it. 




















I also made a hole for the fan controller from the LC-POWER company. 























The whole looks like this: 































Regards


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 7, 2018)

Hi!

I mounted the assembled elements.
















Today I made the elements on which will be mounted two coolers 240.


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 7, 2018)

This is the moment when I can write ... Another thanks! for the Polish branch of MSI, which sees the potential of the project as well as my great commitment to modding on the Polish scene.









The project will be on the MSI / LC-POWER stand at PGA 2018

The project will use a motherboard and graphics card from MSI.











At the moment the mobo is flying to me - B250 Gaming M3

The plate will get white caps on the heat sinks.


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 8, 2018)

Hello ! 































I made a small model of a rocket launcher in 1: 1 scale: D - so that I can do all its elements. 






































The plate is mounted Wiring will go out from under the mobo. 










A plate with white overlays will look like this


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 11, 2018)

Hi !













































The robot from DUAL GEAR gained rocket launchers. That it looks sweet?

On the other arm I think to make him shields with the Dragon along with the MSI logo. What do you think about it? (it is necessary to lightly balance the load so that the robot does not fall over - it is better to blow on the cold)


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 13, 2018)

I've done some work today on the guns:

















and this is how the whole thing looks like - the rocket launchers are trying a little lower, it looks better.


----------



## PcForge (May 14, 2018)

that pretty cool


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 14, 2018)

MSI shield ready


now I am waiting for water cooling - there are still a few small details but most of it is already done so getting closer to painting.


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 19, 2018)

MSI GTX 1060 CAMO SQUAD 6GB already in place - ordinary cooling unfortunately will not last long on it, because I will put a Full Water block from EKWB or another company.

Next to the card on the same wire was a SSD 512GB drive from Plextor.

All the time I'm waiting for the rest of the junk to cool the water ...


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 26, 2018)

Today my bachelor friends fell out - so I could not fully devote myself to the project. But we managed to do a little. Part of the armor was improved with the help of a dremel with a milling cutter - which allowed later to apply two layers of paint on the edges and at the place of the cuts. MDF - it has to himself that in such places it stains the paint like a sponge. Applying two layers and regrinding the surface will only prepare the material for the final painting (which will also not end in one layer). Of course, these are not all elements that will be in white  - a little bit more is ...


----------



## RAF-MODS (May 31, 2018)

70% of white elements are ready for assembly 






































It's time to take on the main elements to be black. But I think I will do my hands with my fingers, pistols and rocket launchers.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 1, 2018)

85% of white elements are ready 

The whole is already great. Soon I will paint a matt black


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jun 1, 2018)

I am not a fan of mechs and robots, but I have to say that this project is insane and It is turning out epic! Awesome job!


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 1, 2018)

thank you very much ! - it's very motivating to work soon the end ... I hope you will like it


----------



## FireFox (Jun 1, 2018)

I hope you've finished it before my daughter is born  however great job.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm going to finish by 15/07/2018 I just can?


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 3, 2018)

6 consecutive hours of work  - for today. Now you have to take your feet: P

Weapons and hands need to be painted once again because the color is not intense enough.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 5, 2018)

another 5 hours of work ... about 170 in total ... as this time flies by this project.

Now yes ... my lines on the armor ceased to please me - and I think it will scratch them and repaint elements once more in white ... what do you think about it? - I see that some do not like it either. I also wanted to add some abrasions (silver recesses) as well as scratches and bullet holes. I do not know how to take it too much and I have to look for information on the internet - I do not want to overdo it, and there will only be a few such "additions".





































I also made cable entries - separately for each set of wires (MOBO 24/8 pin, for GPU 2 x 8 and 2 x molex)


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 8, 2018)

The decision has been made - the black lines disappear and will be replaced by the "wash" technique, I will soon make a small sample for you. Today I worked on a rocket launcher - after milling the edges and the whole is ready for painting with a shield with the MSI logo.

The paint is red, so it will be painting in the morning tomorrow


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 11, 2018)

There is real power!  The shield is almost ready - the last coat of paint will be given at the very end, because I will improve the painting a bit later so I prefer to blow on the cold.

The target disc space is - the same as the SSD card and Plextor. Now you need to do the wiring - white and red black - and the color of the fluid probably you prefer red behind the white cities - what is not?


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 17, 2018)

Cylinders done! It got a bit red for the project it will be a bit more final (including the liquid) The wires from the actuators will be shortened somewhat and combined with the comb at a longer distance to make the whole look unpunished.

Already closer than further


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jun 17, 2018)

Looks great XD .
Now would be cool to add some leds where is needed .


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 17, 2018)

Ahh heavy gear 2 - great game


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 20, 2018)

On the robot came a few details including two places for 3.5 "disks (on the legs) .Also all the more details - I shortened the wires from the actuators a bit and put on them combs ^^ - it looks great. Next, I'm waiting for a response from the company in on LC - the deadline falls on 15/07/2018 to get to the # CMWS2018 competition.

I hope that it will work - the red braid is already going to me so that I can finish the wiring.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 21, 2018)

Many thanks to the EKWB for joining the project with the latest series of "Fluid Gaming" products.








Without you I could not finish the project in such a short time


https://www.ekfluidgaming.com/


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi ! Photos from work  






The feet will look like this - one folded, the other must be finished.











To this acknowledgment for Cooler Master for joining the project - participation in CWMS2018 is unchallenged. 






The red braid has arrived - the wires are getting farther.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 23, 2018)

When finished what happens to this project?


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 23, 2018)

lower armor elements painted. In addition, I checked how the wires look and twisted the robot's feet. 































I put 190 hours of work in it until now . In October, he will be 3 days on the MSI / LC-Power stack at the PGA fair in Poznan (Poland).


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 24, 2018)

Details made on the head - it was also pre-painted.

Wires made in 80%  now everything will go downhill 

I need to wrap the transfer cables from the disks - just to make it look like it.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 24, 2018)

Awesome, to say the least.  I am sure this will be a winner. I also wish I could do things like this, maybe someday, I will make my own case. As it is now, no time to sleep!! Just keeping the creditor's at bay!!


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 25, 2018)

More equipment pics from EK Water Blocks. The block on the GPU - Perfect - Aluminum for black mat, perfectly fit on the back of the robot. The CPU block looks similar, the whole looks consistent. And I'm going to be assembling soon 

Finishing the blocks from the bottom also does not raise any concerns  For this block on the GPU has been made available to me for the project - although on the main page this model is not yet available to buy


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 26, 2018)

6 hours of work. Coolers mounted together with reservoirs. There were plenty of connectors and adapters. There were small assembly problems but everything can be done.

I dismantled the card to set up a block - unfortunately, it was just "material fatigue" and I gave up today.

The eyes in the robot's head got a red backlight.

Now it was left to work - lay the wiring and tie it.
Make plugs to power the pumps - they have power directly from the power supply.

Paint the radiator grips. And improve the painting of some items.

Cutting the hoses. Cut out sponsor logos.

and we pour

The radiators on the back look like a particular backpack  It's great - I'm 100% satisfied.

In the last of the pictures is drawn how the layouts will look like. The robot is huge and it will be undressed separately on the legs and torso to make it easier to transport. For this you will not have to drain the water from the system just to separate it (special connectors that after opening and disconnecting do not let water).


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 27, 2018)

The card is already on the back. You can see more or less what it will look like. I made today the handles that will hold the hoses from the lower coolers - so the whole will be divided in half










































On one of my pictures, my sister with an MSI shield and a gun. He will print this photo because he wanted an autograph from "ROJO" - that's how he watches it on Youtube. And as I'm going to meet one of her dreams at a Friday event at MSI.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jun 30, 2018)

Is there with ROJO during the event at MSI Gaming where I was talking about the DUAL GEAR project







Along with the "Dragon Team" and not only







I talked about the construction of the DUAL GEAR project - and that I take part in the CMWS2018 competition. At the end, they applauded me three times for a very successful project. MSI is satisfied And I also


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jul 1, 2018)

Today I managed to paint the handles for coolers and checked if the fans work and how they glow. To illuminate the fans from the Cooler Master, I need to install two drivers that are included in the set. 


























Both radiators at the back received armor-shaped overlays - on these elements there will be black logos of sponsors. 






It was also possible to run rubber hoses from water cooling in the lower part of the robot.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jul 4, 2018)

One circuit is done - the one on the CPU.

The robot got some red elements (feet and shoulders) - I think that more red elements will not be.

At this moment everything is under control and it does not promise that I will not make it until July 15, 2018


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jul 8, 2018)

yesterday I started with connecting the monitor and see if the computer will switch on Fortunately, it turned out that everything works and you could see the loading of the bios. The disks were also detected so everything was powered correctly.







Unfortunately, the same problems later ... EKWB wrongly turned the pump and there was a leak ... crushed oring; / you need a new one already! Where can I find such an oring now? as I have a week to finish the project ...












Fortunately, I managed to match an oring from the BMW motorcycle (my brother is a mechanic and has many spare parts). The oring itself had larger diameters and was thicker - it took 3 hours to find it; /. Fortunately, it turned out to be flexible enough to fit the original site and the pump was efficient and I could continue the assembly.

































I have made elements of the power supply assembly that simultaneously mask its wiring. I have laid down and flooded the circuit and nothing is leaking and it is great!


----------



## witkazy (Jul 8, 2018)

Whole neigbourhood feels safer now i bet


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jul 9, 2018)

Today, from the morning, I fought the project together with my fiancée. We managed to paint and finish all the details, along with the head, caterpillars, etc. There were a lot of paints - only the white layer on the shields from its internal side and the assembly of the SSD disk from Plextor as well as the excision of sponsor's logos and sticking them in selected places of the project. But that's the rest tomorrow morning


P.S sorry for the quality of photos - made by phone HUAWEI P10 Lite ... I will make photos of a SLR tomorrow


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 10, 2018)

That is insane, the level of detail is brilliant. How do you manage to move it though!


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jul 11, 2018)

the robot undresses in half (legs and torso separately because there are connectors on the LC system) we managed to make a logo today - so we have a 99% completed project. In the morning some minor corrections and we take final photos.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jul 12, 2018)

The Dual Gear Project - 100% More pics when it's over











And yes - to convert it in two people 180 degrees to photos? almost unworkable, it already weighs more than 70 kg; the only transport is undressing in half.


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jul 14, 2018)

The project - DUAL GEAR - was completed in 100%

At the beginning, thank you for all the sponsors without whom it would not be possible to finish the next project:

MSI, KiDmod, Nanoxia, ModMyMods, Plextor Poland, Crucial Memory, Ballistix Polska, DUAL GEAR GAME, WD, LC-Power, Cooler Master and EK Water Blocks.

I started this project on February 3, 2018 and finished July 15, 2018. I have devoted over 230 man-hours to the project. The project participates in the CMWS2018 competition and will be exhibited at the MSI stand at PGA 2018.

Specification:
CPU - Intel I7 7700K
RAM - Crucial 4GB 2666MHz Ballistix Sport LT White CL16 x 4
Motherboard - MSI B250 Gaming M3
Fans - LC-POWER AIRAZOR Black Series + Cooler Master MASTERFAN PRO 120 RGB + RGB LED Contorller
GPU - MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Camo Squad 6GB
Fan controller - LC-Power LC-CFC-3
Riser PCI-E - Nanoxia
Wiring - ModMyMods
Combs for wiring - KiDmod
PSU - LC-POWER LC6560GP4 V2.4 650W
HDD - WD BLACK 3.5 "6TB
SSD - Plextor M8SeY Series 512GB, PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe
SSD - Crucial 250GB 2.5 '' SATA SSD MX200 M.2 2280SS
WATER COOLING - Costum LC by EKWB - Fluid Gaming Series.

Photos:



































































Thank you again for your support! I hope that this is not our last joint project!


----------



## RAF-MODS (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi ! The voting began! I'm counting on you !

We put on - https://www.cmws.global/votenow

My modification is number 60! - RAF-MODS - Dual Gear.

To win for voting on the CMWS website is 10 x $ 100 Voucher.


----------

